# oil psi gauge



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I want to install an oil pressure gauge but I don't know where to tap the sensor from?willy: I'm not sure but is it on the driver side of the engine? Any help would be greatly appreciated:cool, detailed instructions. Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you have an 05/06 you can just plug and play the guage pod from JHP. If its an 04, JHP has detailed instructions how to tap into it. It seems very easy though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a Aeroforce Intercepter gauge pluged into my diag. port under the dash and it reads oil pressure from the factory sending unit. If you want to add one without that people have removed the block off plate above the oil filter and drilled and tapped that block off plate for a sending unit. There is a link somewere showing different block off plates off of other LSx vehicles that may avoid drilling and tapping. I have to find it and post up.

i think this is the one, note post #5, I can't see the pictures right now:

LS1GTO.com Forums - ofac part number

I also have an oil filter sandwitch adaptor that I have not put on the car yet, it also has provisions for sending units, ect.


----------

